# This is not right!



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw this shirt company the other day selling a combination of a Yankees logo with a buffalo bills logo combined on the same shirt. Today I see them on Facebook selling a minion and a bills logo. I am seriously doubting they have the license to do this. It kind of make me mad to be honest with you. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Attention-Buffalo-Bills-Fans/1495516304066471?ref=nf

*Attention Buffalo Bills Fans*

Sponsored · https://www.facebook.com/#




Would you wear this shirt? Rate it 1-10.
CLICK HERE: http://sn.im/buffalominion
SHARE THIS SHIRT with friends to WIN IT FREE!!!...
MORE SHARES = BETTER CHANCES TO WIN, SHARE NOW
SEE IT HERE: http://sn.im/buffalominion

See More


 


WOULD YOU WEAR THIS? RATE T 1-10
***SHARE THIS SHIRT***, we have given out hundreds of free shirts this year!!! You really can win it!!! Cant wait to win? Need it NOW? Click the picture to buy with our safe and fast checkout!
teechip.com




http://sn.im/buffalominion


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

Only thing you can do is to post the link to the franchises legal dept. 
You're correct not right.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Even if they had a license for each, I don't think either, would allow it to be mixed with the other


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's a foolish cash-grab. Little do they know the world of hurt the NFL and/or Disney can cause them.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

There's always free cheddar in the mouse trap!


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I'll tell you right now; DON'T screw with the NFL!! There is a local shop where the owner did prison time for counterfeiting NFL merchandise. NFL and M&M's are two places you don't want to mess with.

Disney on the other hand... I did a t-shirt that I drew and made and Disney complained copyright on me. 

Copyright is a never-ending problem with novelty t-shirt shops. Sometimes places file copyright claims when they have zero right to.

Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

Do not print anything that has a copyright without written permission of the owner...if you do, you can go to jail...it is a crime. Before you use anything, check, make sure it is out of copyright. If you have your own artwork, get a copyright on it.


----------



## Gamblegarage (Mar 29, 2015)

NFL wants 100k for a license. It's a joke. However EVERYONE does it and gets away with it. If people can make a quick buck they will. 
Go to ebay or etsy or a place like that you will find THOUSANDS of people doing it. 
I honestly would just let it go..because the more you look into it the more pissed you will get. Are you going to spend your time sending thousands of people to the legal dept?
Plus, what do contracts say? You can't sell them? They aren't advertising them per say. They are doing a give away. Or what if they just did it to show off what they can do and it's for display purposes only? Or what if they don't "sell" it but you make a "donation" for it. Lots of little loop holes. 
Don't loose sleep over it.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Just read this thread and clicked the links...looks like it's been taken down,


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Domenic said:


> Do not print anything that has a copyright without written permission of the owner...if you do, you can go to jail...it is a crime. Before you use anything, check, make sure it is out of copyright. If you have your own artwork, get a copyright on it.


It's pretty rare for copyright infringement to be considered a crime where the infringer faces possible jail time. It's more common in counterfeiting, which is different than infringement.

Also, it's important to consider trademarks (in addition to copyright) when printing any artwork.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Gamblegarage said:


> NFL wants 100k for a license. It's a joke.


10-12 years ago, the NFL had over 100 apparel licensees. Now they have about 12 or so. That exclusivity is what drove up the price (and value) of the license. It is by far the most expensive license of the major sports leagues; but is also the most lucrative. Not sure why that's a joke.



Gamblegarage said:


> However EVERYONE does it and gets away with it. If people can make a quick buck they will.
> Go to ebay or etsy or a place like that you will find THOUSANDS of people doing it.


Yes, many people are infringing and get away with it. But many people get caught too. Some simply have their items removed from the site; others get cease & desist orders in the mail.

It's also fair to acknowledge that some of those items are actually legal. Some of it is licensed or made using licensed materials; and some are licensed products being resold.



Gamblegarage said:


> Plus, what do contracts say? You can't sell them? They aren't advertising them per say. They are doing a give away. Or what if they just did it to show off what they can do and it's for display purposes only? Or what if they don't "sell" it but you make a "donation" for it. Lots of little loop holes. Don't loose sleep over it.


If they are posting them on Facebook, then they *are* advertising them. It doesn't matter if they are sold, given away or only for display purposes. Just by reproducing a trademark without permission is infringement and actionable. Infringers can't hide behind a "donation" loophole either.

But I agree... not worth losing sleep over. Let the NFL attorneys deal with it.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

To paraphrase ****** Bulger "the only way crime pays is if you have a law degree".


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Almost the exact same t-shirt in my FB feed today but with the Denver Broncos theme. Just went to vanikatees.com to see what else they were selling and the Home Page just says "Vanika Tees, Coming Soon". No products or anything.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe someone would post a mock up that looked like that regardless of what they are trying to sell. It looks like a child colored around the sweatshirt and they were eraser happy around the t-shirt. I wouldn't purchase it no matter what it was because it looks so unprofessional!!!


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I try to spend my time not worrying or getting mad about what others do, and instead focus on what I can do that's better than what I did yesterday. Minions in hats with logos? Below my radar...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

mmoguls said:


> I try to spend my time not worrying or getting mad about what others do, and instead focus on what I can do that's better than what I did yesterday. Minions in hats with logos? Below my radar...


There is sometimes a certain entertainment value to it, like "someone really did that?"

Net result of this thread will probably be a hundred or so copycats knocking off the already illegal designs


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

What do you think, the cornerstone of my new underwear line... My Sunday afternoon goof off image.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The more of these people that get themselves sued out of biz, the more biz there is for the rest of us. I say ''Infringe on, [email protected]$$s"


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Printor said:


> The more of these people that get themselves sued out of biz, the more biz there is for the rest of us. I say ''Infringe on, [email protected]$$s"


Uhm, just don't steal my stuff ... 
(No fleet of lawyers at my beck and call, so you all be nice.)


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

My new shirts for this week.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Mtnview said:


> My new shirts for this week.


You are violating my cat's right of publicity! He will sick his rabid dogs upon you (not lawyers, but literally rabid dogs)


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

Unless it is your design or your business ........ 

Who cares what someone else is doing? 

I personally wouldn't screw around with the NFL, MLB, Disney, etc., but, if my next door neighbor does, enjoy. In the words of a very famous lady .... "What difference does it make?"


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I had someone contact me wanting to do a Cowboys shirt with a Minion ..... just like what you are showing. I told them no..... they got all angry and I told them go to someone else that is doing to break the law and do it. 

Next day they showed up at my shop ...... asking why I said no and wanted an explanation...... so I told them about copy and all that... and I would get into trouble. He smiled at me and said "Well Done". I was so confused...... they were trying to bust me for making garments that require a license. True Story 

So they are looking for it...................*


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Holy crap! Nice move. I've never seen entrapment for intent to infringe. Did they say who they represented?


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I seen this in my local grocery store (Tops Markets). I wonder if they are infringing on copyrights. Where is the line? I personally have talked to different people that work with law and there is so much grey area. Sometimes things are decided on a case by case basis.

Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> *"Well Done"*


Yeah, we had one of those guys come through. "but I just want 1 OU jacket" a winks as good as a nod to a blind bat, eh?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

casperboy77 said:


> I seen this in my local grocery store (Tops Markets). I wonder if they are infringing on copyrights. Where is the line?


The line is determined by "usage." In this case, the grocery store isn't reproducing the logo for sale. They are stacking boxes for promotional purposes; and from the looks of the other promotional materials in the store, there is no issue with using the Bills logo.

Printing the logo on t-shirts for sale is a completely different "use" and is treated differently (from a legal perspective).


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

What difference does it make? well when some play by the rules and other so blatently break them...I dunno that kind of bothers me.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I would report anyone printing minion garbage because, simply put, I'm tired of seeing those stupid little yellow tic-tac looking things anymore.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

casperboy77 said:


> I seen this in my local grocery store (Tops Markets). I wonder if they are infringing on copyrights. Where is the line? I personally have talked to different people that work with law and there is so much grey area. Sometimes things are decided on a case by case basis.
> 
> Sent from my Z813 using T-Shirt Forums


You don't think Pepsi has a deal with the Bills football team (and every other NFL team) to do stuff like this? I guarantee that this is legit.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

It would be a pretty rare store manager who could think up and execute a logo with 12 packs using the brands of one corporation or distributor. So it kind of suggests ad agency involvement. 

FBI estimates are that organized crime is 1 or 2% of our GDP (I think), not counting congressional lobbying. 

So cheaters sometimes profit. But I like not having to worry about all of the stuff you would have to worry about, in addition to all of the practical business considerations to make a living outside of the rules.

It's kind of like speeding, great potential liability for very little real gain.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

lvprinting said:


> I would report anyone printing minion garbage because, simply put, I'm tired of seeing those stupid little yellow tic-tac looking things anymore.


Bite your tongue! Minions are awesome.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Nobody mentioned "Harley" which is one of the biggest to avoid. 

They will come into your shop "Riding a Harley" Looking like a biker and if you fill their request then you will be in DEEP trouble fast. 

From what I was told the guy coming into your store with the biker look is the attorney that is going to fry you in court and the next time you see him he will look like a biker but wearing a suit instead !

Personally the one that makes me upset the most is Little League Replica Apparel. This is a HUGE market with One supplier for Garments and One supplier for caps. When those suppliers are out the kids playing ball get stuck ! When they dont have what you need (Which is quite often) you are stuck with nowhere else to go! 

I push my little league teams now to do non licensed apparel like the name of the county and then a bunch of team names. This would save them money however most want Licensed Replica Shirts and Hats and I caution them on the whole "replica apparel problem" 

After I caution them about the "One Supplier Issue" the same people complain when they cannot get what they want when the one supplier is out ! Many of the teams wait till the last minute and need the shirts and hats turned around pretty fast and then get upset when orders cannot be filled. Hey I told you this could happen, either order really early and order extra shirts or wait and know that most likely you will not get what you need. I had one little league team last year that all had the same size shirt cause thats all we could get. Kids needing a Small were wearing a XL which was crazy ! 

Little League should license a transfer company to make the transfers that could then be applied to any T Shirt instead so you fill orders faster however it would be harder to police a transfer vs a completed licensed garment which is why I guess they do not go down that road.


----------



## Swamp 2 Sea (Nov 3, 2015)

I see these all over facebook. If you notice they usually run for about a week at a time and then they push out another design based off other copyrighted images. They recently had a Dolphins patriots minion one as well. When I clicked the link it said the "run has ended."


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

We have a winner folks!


----------



## NeilVarney (Nov 5, 2015)

Reminds me of a someone I knew (balzout). Didn't care about what's legal. He's bankrupt and out of business now. It finally caught up with him. Don't feel bad here.


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

It's only a crime if you get caught. What are you? The copyright police? Its not your logo or merchandise so why do you care so much. Does seeing people make money hurt your heart? I just want to know


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Some people like to steal. That's a fact. What your equipment seized? That's a good way to make it happen. I used to work with licensed merc. about twenty years ago. Knock your self out and find out with intellectual property theft is all about.Lawyers,lost business, fyi , your customer don't like to do business with thieves.
Want someone stealing you're hard work? My bet is no, so like I said, knock yourself out. It's illegal.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Leg cramps said:


> Saw this shirt company the other day selling a combination of a Yankees logo with a buffalo bills logo combined on the same shirt. Today I see them on Facebook selling a minion and a bills logo. I am seriously doubting they have the license to do this. It kind of make me mad to be honest with you.


Yea kinda like this place in a local mall here in my town?


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

I just couldn't turn a blind eye to it any longer. Panthers contacted me and also Disney asking exactly where these pics were taken. They should at least I hope so will pay a visit to these two people for being nothing but rip offs with no originality to make the money while others struggle to make money in this world legally.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

krikster said:


> I just couldn't turn a blind eye to it any longer. Panthers contacted me and also Disney asking exactly where these pics were taken. They should at least I hope so will pay a visit to these two people for being nothing but rip offs with no originality to make the money while others struggle to make money in this world legally.


We used to have to go to stores like that to confirm we didn't manufacture them and they were illegal copies. We had licensing to Beatles at the time,Major colleges, The Simpsons. 100's of thousands of dollars to licence them, just to print the images.
Equipment got seized,merch got seized. Live and learn. Sometimes they would start back up, but not a good business model imho.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

brightonmarket said:


> It's only a crime if you get caught.


I know you aren't serious on that. If so, may karma catch you when you aren't looking. 



brightonmarket said:


> What are you? The copyright police? Its not your logo or merchandise so why do you care so much. Does seeing people make money hurt your heart? I just want to know


Nice attitude. You must resemble the discussion here.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

brightonmarket said:


> What are you? The copyright police? Its not your logo or merchandise so why do you care so much. Does seeing people make money hurt your heart? I just want to know


One day it will be my logo or merchandise in some douche bags thieving hands making money off what I came up with or worked hard to get. Or someone else on this forum doing all the hard work while some cheap ***** like you goes around thinking as long as it isn't mine. Please go away to another planet or somewhere where you will not **** off people in life.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

krikster said:


> One day it will be my logo or merchandise in some douche bags thieving hands making money off what I came up with or worked hard to get. Or someone else on this forum doing all the hard work while some cheap ***** like you goes around thinking as long as it isn't mine. Please go away to another planet or somewhere where you will not **** off people in life.


Whoa. Take a breath. What goes around, comes around. Some people aren't creative on their own so they steal what belongs to others with creativity. Been happening since...well...almost forever. Best we can hope for is to see karma in action or hear about it.


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Mtnview said:


> Whoa. Take a breath. What goes around, comes around. Some people aren't creative on their own so they steal what belongs to others with creativity. Been happening since...well...almost forever. Best we can hope for is to see it happen or hear about it.


Trust me I took a couple breaths in between the typing.  I just like to call a spade a spade, especially when they want to condemn others for standing up for what is right. I know karma will hit them one day, and that it has been happening since the beginning of time. However What is the saying....all it takes for evil to triumph is for good people to do nothing? Yea I know it isn't the EXACT quote, hence the no quotation marks. However just because it will bite them doesn't mean we do/say nothing about it.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

krikster said:


> Trust me I took a couple breaths in between the typing.


Ok. I didn't want you to pop a blood vessel


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Mtnview said:


> Ok. I didn't want you to pop a blood vessel


Noooo that was in the car accident I was in this morning.....You know the type...Like we are referring to in this thread.....they were driving with a fake tag and decided to pull out in front of me and I slam into them and cave their car in.....Now The stuff I worked hard for is gone due to someone not wanting to do it legally and I am the one in pain and suffering for it ie., back, knees, neck. Well guess what lucky they did have insurance so they are going to be paying that price, not me. So what is the lesson here class? That is right, illegally will be uncovered in due time and you will pay for it.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Just don't do it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Why bother with this. Just focus on what you do best.


----------



## kkayhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't get your panties in a bunch. All i was saying is that if its not you doing it, mind your business. You get nowhere in life praying on others downfall. If someone is doing wrong, they will get dealt with. And those that are doing the right thing will continue to prosper. Why waste your energy worrying about anyone but yourself? I know i don't.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, maybe someone will listen and not lose their business and equipment for doing something stunningly stupid,just sayin.

But there is no fixing stupid.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Biters suck @$$ and deserve to be humiliated.


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

That is someone's future regret


----------

